# Lordstown Tour(s)



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We normally do this in mid to late May. XtremeRevolution and I just had a discussion about this today. He said he'll start working on this year's meet soon. In the past Lordstown hasn't been able to give us a date until mid to late February.

If you can go, do so. It's definitely worth the trip.


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

Sounds good. I'll watch for the date(s)!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

So the trip to the Ramos Arizpe Complex is off? I understand they serve the best Tacos


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> So the trip to the Ramos Arizpe Complex is off? I understand they serve the best Tacos


Is that the new name for Del Taco?


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Does anyone bring their entire family including kids? I mean it is a 4 dr car for a reason....


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes the meet at Lordstown is for everyone except there is an age requirement for entering the plant tours. I remember last year there was a father and daughter there that both had their own Cruzes.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hot Box A Cruze


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jacque8080 said:


> Does anyone bring their entire family including kids? I mean it is a 4 dr car for a reason....


Yes, quite a bit. I believe the minimum age is 10 or 12 to enter the plant. If you have younger ones, they are still allowed to participate in everything the whole weekend except the actual plant tour where PPE is required.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Me too - I'm ready - maybe one kid - maybe not - depends on when - no Tacos though, 0nly deep fried gorditas


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

What about if I have a mexi-hatch? I might feel like the black sheep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

lmiller0810 said:


> What about if I have a mexi-hatch? I might feel like the black sheep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At last years meet there was some tension with the hatches and the plant workers and they suggested the hatches to carpool with the sedans to the plant. They didnt want to have any hatches parked at the plant.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> At last years meet there was some tension with the hatches and the plant workers and they suggested the hatches to carpool with the sedans to the plant. They didnt want to have any hatches parked at the plant.


I’m sorry, but that’s pretty crappy. I am being punished because their bosses made some bad calls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Union workers stick together and I respect that. Its looked at as lost jobs im sure.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Hatches are definitely the obvious scapegoat for pro-union folks. However it may not necessarily be as cut n dried as sedan vs hatch.

Some 2017 sedans (approx 8,400) sold in the US were Hecho En Mexico...

https://blog.caranddriver.com/trump...er-lots-although-its-not-exactly-that-simple/

So check your VIN, if it begins with 3G1 you’re drivin’ the Mexi-version sedan.

I can totally appreciate the ‘optics’ produced by a fleet of hatches parked at Lordstown. It’s gotta be a real sore spot for UAW 1112 folks. Understandable.

But, what about all those Mexi-sedans?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> Some 2017 sedans (approx 8,400) sold in the US were Hecho En Mexico...


I'm sure that was some of the untold tension that existed that the plant managers didn't specifically tell us about.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Are there any plans in the works for a homecoming meet this year?


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

The cynic in me wonders how many Cruzes are reliable enough to make an actual cross country trip?...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

frankh said:


> The cynic in me wonders how many Cruzes are reliable enough to make an actual cross country trip?...


Enough to make it across 2 countries. Canada specifically, not a Mexi-Cruze pun.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

This year I am telling the wife I am going!!!! Besides she will be at work anyway and who knows what my step son(20 yrs old) will be doing unless he wants to come up with Cruze #3(2014 with auto tranny) and I will be in #4(2013 6 M)? Maybe I can get her to come and actually do something I like...... and see how cars are built LOL


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

frankh said:


> The cynic in me wonders how many Cruzes are reliable enough to make an actual cross country trip?...


I drive my 15 Cruze Diesel 800 miles a week, I would drive mine cross country in a heart beat k:k:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I drive my 15 Cruze Diesel 800 miles a week, I would drive mine cross country in a heart beat k:k:


So I guess that means we'll see you in Lordstown this year.:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> So I guess that means we'll see you in Lordstown this year.:th_dblthumb2:


I didn’t see any dates announced just yet, I have a work Las Vegas trip in the middle of the month. I doubt I will make it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> I didn’t see any dates announced just yet, I have a work Las Vegas trip in the middle of the month. I doubt I will make it.


May 25-26. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll have the threads posted up here in the next few days.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> May 25-26.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ouch!, I have to take three days vacation for this one!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Enjoy! We will be on the beach that weekend...:shipwrecked:


----------



## 1kulsol (Sep 9, 2017)

will there be a motel/hotel home base .. or just pick one? Also do any vendors come to this? .. Is there any set agenda for Fri/Sat?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

1kulsol said:


> will there be a motel/hotel home base .. or just pick one? Also do any vendors come to this? .. Is there any set agenda for Fri/Sat?


All that info is coming. See post#25, but until then, peruse these: 

5th Annual CruzeTalk *Lordstown Meet & Tour 2017*

4th Annual CruzeTalk *Lordstown Meet - 2016*


----------



## 1kulsol (Sep 9, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> All that info is coming. See post#25, but until then, peruse these:
> 
> 5th Annual CruzeTalk *Lordstown Meet & Tour 2017*
> 
> 4th Annual CruzeTalk *Lordstown Meet - 2016*


I'm going .. staying at Motel 6 .. arriving on the 24th .. signed up on Facebook


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> May 25-26.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Memorial Day weekend might be tough for me. Will see....


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

1kulsol said:


> I'm going .. staying at Motel 6 .. arriving on the 24th .. signed up on Facebook


I'm wanting to go this year with a friend. Where is the signup on Facebook? I can't find anything.

Is all the info going to be posted soon on the forum?
Thanks


----------



## 1kulsol (Sep 9, 2017)

All that info is coming. See post#25, but until then, peruse these: 

5th Annual CruzeTalk *Lordstown Meet & Tour 2017**

4th Annual CruzeTalk Lordstown Meet - 2016

here's the Facebook link - https://www.facebook.com/events/230186194221485/*


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Really?

The assembly plant is operational over Memorial Weekend?

Might want to re-re-re verify......the place might be staffed with some really snarly employees, eh?

Rob


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Robby said:


> Really?
> 
> The assembly plant is operational over Memorial Weekend?
> 
> ...


The meet is on Friday. Saturday is just for group activities. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The meet is on Friday. Saturday is just for group activities.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


That being true, I am telling the wife/family(20 yr old son) I am going and will be back when I get here. Wife would be only one to object? But she is always busy at work anyway and being a holiday weekend she will be busy and the only one miss me at night She will most likely go out with her co workers if I am not her and not even miss me. LOL She only objects because she feels that is her duty as my wife and probably likes to see if she can control me? Besides I need another Lordstown sticker(if we have them again) the last one I got back in 2012 was lost on my Eco that I wrecked last year. LOL I told her this morning and she said no but I told her to go with me and left it at that. If I don't spend the night, I may be home before her anyway so........


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Reservations made ... even without the promised info XR :1poke:


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Is there a post about the 2018 tour? Bout a month and a half away right ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chevy_Country said:


> Is there a post about the 2018 tour? Bout a month and a half away right ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My apologies guys. I keep forgetting to get a thread up. I'll get one up by Monday night. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> My apologies guys. I keep forgetting to get a thread up. I'll get one up by Monday night.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


Awsome thanks!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

Chevy_Country said:


> Awsome thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Will there be a tour on Saturday even if the plant is shut down?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JohnARM said:


> Will there be a tour on Saturday even if the plant is shut down?


Tour is Friday morning


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Tour is Friday morning


Thanks! I'll plan accordingly.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Plan to be on the look out for the Zombies. Zombie raccoons found near Youngstown:
http://www.wkbn.com/news/local-news/reports-of-zombie-like-raccoons-puzzle-youngstown-police/1094907844



<a href="http://www.wkbn.com/news/local-news/reports-of-zombie-like-raccoons-puzzle-youngstown-police/1094907844" target="_blank">


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

This would be nice to attend. In for a potential road trip!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Plan to be on the look out for the Zombies. Zombie raccoons found near Youngstown:


I have my Zombie Outbreak Response Team kit in my trunk, so we should be good.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi All,

I've not been able to find where we sign up to come to the 2018 Lordstown Reunion. Will it still take place since the unfortunate layoffs were announced?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've not been able to find where we sign up to come to the 2018 Lordstown Reunion. Will it still take place since the unfortunate layoffs were announced?


I keep forgetting to make the announcement post. It's the weekend of the 25th. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thread is up!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...ual-cruzetalk-lordstown-meet-tour-2018-a.html


----------

